# I'm Back! Vacation



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I haven't been on TGS for 15 days! That's crazy-talk.

I went on a 15 day adventure with my best friends to Kentucky! It was totally awesome to get outside for a bit and I gotta say it was total culture shock !

We went to NAILE- "North American International Livestock Expo" in Louisville, KY and watched the Suffolk sheep show, Dairy Goat shows and the Cattle. Boers came in the day we left but I did manage to talk goat and see the stock!

Sheep in the barn










Charlois Bull










A YEARLING Suffolk Ram! Taller than me (I'm 5'2")










Goat Barn










Then we spent some time at Churchill Downs for Breeders cup!

Gentle Tap














































Thought it was interesting to put cotton in their ears



















AND, it was great to get out of the cold for a bit, the colorful trees there are too cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful Katrina....glad you are back.... :thumb: :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Glad to see you back, Katrina! :hug: What awesome pictures!  I had to pick my jaw up, off the floor when I saw that monster of a sheep! Good heavens what a horse! :shocked:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Katrina it is so crazy that you went to the breeders cup I am 99% Candice AKA Hoosiershadow was there doing the photos. You both should have met up. You were so close and didn't even know it. By the way great pictures and I hope you had a blast. You were only 3-4 hours from me too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome back!! Love the pics!! That ram is huge! That's a nice looking charolais bull there too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to have you back around. Seams like it was a nice trip. Beautiful photos.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Katrina you take the most awesome photos! glad you're back safe & sound. Did you find out why they put cotton in their ears?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww great pics Katrina! And Roger is right, I was at Breeders' Cup too! ACK! I wish I had known you were going we could have met up and I could have got you on the backside <barn area!>. I live just before you get to Lexington, but shared a hotel room Thurs & Fri night with a photographer friend in Louisville. 
So glad you had a great time, the weather Breeders Cup weekend was spectacular. The trees aren't as pretty now that we had all the rain/wind  I was at Fasig Tipton & Keeneland sales after Breeders Cup and the trees were soo pretty. I don't know what kind of trees they have in the barn area, but they were bright red.

I've been putting some of my Breeders Cup pictures up in the Horse section on this group, so far I only have some up from Friday, planning to share more later this evening


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh wow those photos are huge! Lol and all sized for Facebook  whoops!

Dangit we should have met up! That would have been great  I agree it was way nice there and in the 70's, while it's -30 with windchill here!!! 
Cant wait to see your pics, what a great time!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad you had a nice time! Sounds like lots of fun! :leap: Sorry you and HoostierShadow could not meet, maybe next time. The ram is huge!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to have you back! I did notice I had not seen any posts from you in a while-you were missed :shades: 

Your pictures are awesome! I love the one of the great big goat barn--that is so cool! Did you walk around and see all the goats? I would have! 

Those pictures of the horses are gorgeous and I love the one of the leaves on the sidewalk-so descritive of fall-beautiful!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah I walked around for awhile checking out the goats, very impressive! We spent a total of 6 days at NAILE I think, way cool! Everyone there was a joy to talk goat with!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, Katrina, if the pic's are an indication it looks like you had a wonderful time. Glad to see you back, :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, what lovely photos -- and that ram... :shocked: Holy-Moly!
Glad you had such a lovely time and that you're back online with us :wink:


----------

